

Down your tech tools, go out and mingle - niccolop
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/52ac353c-e84c-11e0-ab03-00144feab49a.html#axzz1ZHQida2i

======
peter_hn
No registration required link:
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/52ac353c-e84c-11e0-ab03-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/52ac353c-e84c-11e0-ab03-00144feab49a.html?ftcamp=rss#axzz1ZJx4IfdD)

------
kittxkat
Article only available for registered users.

~~~
nicw
Very lame. But do a search for "Down tech tools" and we can all read it.

